# Police Checks!!



## Happy Go Lucky Us (Sep 4, 2011)

Hiya all, I am just wondering if anyone has the answer to my question!!

We are only just about to put our EOI in so a long way to go yet so we may be jumping the gun a little.

When it comes to the police checks is it just on the applicants they check?? I hardly have any physical contact with my family, we talk on the phone but rarely visit them and we live on the other side of the country but I know one of my parents have been in trouble with the police and may have been placed in prison for a few days, I am not sure for what reason as I don't talk to them much. Would this affect our application to emigrating to NZ??

I hope you can help as I'm at my wits end with worry that a member of my family can stop our dreams coming true!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2011)

Just the applicants. 

Shane 



Happy Go Lucky Us said:


> Hiya all, I am just wondering if anyone has the answer to my question!!
> 
> We are only just about to put our EOI in so a long way to go yet so we may be jumping the gun a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Shane!!


----------



## tpw (Nov 25, 2010)

Definitly just the applicants - no worries.



Happy Go Lucky Us said:


> Hiya all, I am just wondering if anyone has the answer to my question!!
> 
> We are only just about to put our EOI in so a long way to go yet so we may be jumping the gun a little.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephyj (May 14, 2011)

I'm the same don't speak to my family and I was worried that I would have put all details down on the forms but it's just the applicants, with regards to info for police forms it's addresses over the past 10 years and any convictions, we had our police checks done before we submitted the EOI
as my husband has a job offer, it saved a lot of time, 
Good luck


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us (Sep 4, 2011)

Stephyj said:


> I'm the same don't speak to my family and I was worried that I would have put all details down on the forms but it's just the applicants, with regards to info for police forms it's addresses over the past 10 years and any convictions, we had our police checks done before we submitted the EOI
> as my husband has a job offer, it saved a lot of time,
> Good luck


Thank-you for putting my mind at ease tpw and stephyj!!   

I would not know what to do if I could not get in because of someone else's fault but now that weight has been lifted... back to smiling now at what the future may hold!! 

We are just about to put in our EOI hopefully this week if my partner Dave can get an early finish one night from harvesting and find the last piece to the EOI thats needed - his original certificates of his trade!! Bless him, I can only nag so much and when he is working 17 a day I can hardly ask him to spend another hour looking for them  ! We also have a job offer so I hope it does not take long for us once submitted!


----------



## saltybroad (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Go Lucky Us said:


> Hiya all, I am just wondering if anyone has the answer to my question!!
> 
> We are only just about to put our EOI in so a long way to go yet so we may be jumping the gun a little.
> 
> ...


You're fine! It's only for people who are included in the application. So as long as you aren't planning on bringing the person who has had legal trouble with you, there's no need for worry.


----------



## Happy Go Lucky Us (Sep 4, 2011)

saltybroad said:


> You're fine! It's only for people who are included in the application. So as long as you aren't planning on bringing the person who has had legal trouble with you, there's no need for worry.


There is no chance I will be taking them with me  

Thank you somuch though for helping with putting my mind at ease!!


----------

